# newbie here...hi to all



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello to everyone here that decides to read this. I am in plans to make my front yard spooky for halloween. I have some stuff that I have gotten from ebay, but I am really waiting for stuff to come out in the stores so I can geta bunch more. I will post pics of my props when I am allowed to. If anyone has cheap ideas, please feel free to pass them on.
Nicole


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

We are ALL cheap! hehe....Welcome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Nicole


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome, you can find many many cheap prop Ideas here!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum,Nicole


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome aboard, mate.

Yaaaarrrrrrrr


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Well howdy and welcome to the cheapest group of haunters you will find any 
where


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and welcome Nicole. Hope you enjoy the forum!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome-always glad to see a new haunter!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

nicole said:


> Hello to everyone here that decides to read this. I am in plans to make my front yard spooky for halloween. I have some stuff that I have gotten from ebay, but I am really waiting for stuff to come out in the stores so I can geta bunch more. I will post pics of my props when I am allowed to. If anyone has cheap ideas, please feel free to pass them on.
> Nicole


Welcome Nicole.

You can easily sign up for a free photobucket (or similar) account and start sharing your prop pics as soon as you want.

As for waiting for the stores - don't forget about the good ol' homemade stuff. Sometimes that is better than anything you'll ever find in any store.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Greetings and welcome aboard Nicole!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

thank you everyone for the warm welcomes.
nicole


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome Nicole, there is a ton of information in this place and lots of nice people to help you when you need it. Check out the monster list of projects, I am sure you will find something to inspire you.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/
http://www.hauntproject.com/

Here is two places to check out


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Hauntforum.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard Nicole!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Nicole.... and welcome!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, nicole!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Nicole - Welcome!! I too am a front yard haunter myself. Great people and great ideas here.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Welcome to HF, Nicole!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm with Roadkill, homemade projects look better and are usually cheaper too. You'll find lots of good stuff here. Welcome.


----------

